# quick snorkel question...



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

On the gas tank vent line, do I need to keep the little "check valve" or whatever the little black plastic thing is that's connected to it? if so do I leave it near the tank, or put it on the end of the line by the handlebars... I did a search for this and dug through the snorkel threads and didn't see this answered... 

I also thought it would be a good idea to add what lines need to be vented in the snorkel "how to" pages. 

Thanks MIMB for all the resources!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

id like to know also, im doing mine soon.
what lines i need to run for EFI.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If its working right, you should keep it. When the gas gets hot or shaken enough to get some pressure, it will shoot up that line to the pod without it. On the other hand, when you use fuel, it lets in air so you won't get a vacuum on the tank. Some go without it until they get their first big stray of gas out from under the pod, then they get one....I'd leave it where it is.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

ok cool... it's working... so I'll try to keep it in place... would it hurt if it's under the pod, or should it be close to the tank?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> id like to know also, im doing mine soon.
> what lines i need to run for EFI.


You don't need to worry about any lines on the EFI's. Carbed guy's have these fuel flow problems, some have to use tennis balls in thier snorks when travelling. Just another bonus to the EFI's.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> You don't need to worry about any lines on the EFI's. Carbed guy's have these fuel flow problems, some have to use tennis balls in thier snorks when travelling. Just another bonus to the EFI's.


On the Efi's you still need to run the gas tank and radiator overflow to the pod. The diff's are already there, they are on the carbed bikes as well. The only thing you have to do extra on a carbed bike is your two carb vents 'T' them into one and put them to the pod. And as stated above it is a good idea to plug your air intake snork while traveling on carbed versions.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> On the Efi's you still need to run the gas tank and radiator overflow to the pod.


Why?

My overflow is already at the pod.
I have had NO problems whatsoever, and i ride like a lunatic ....even when sober


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> Why?
> 
> My overflow is already at the pod.
> I have had NO problems whatsoever, and i ride like a lunatic ....even when sober


 
every overflow ive seen goes up behind the motor and kinda loops around. never seen one goin to the pod. unless the 09s are different. ive only seen to 08


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine went behind the engine and looped up to the frame and back down... it's an 09...


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry , total brainfart on my part  i was thinking the radiator fan vent line. DOH! and yes my overflow does go up around the motor and back down.(still haven't had any probs though).


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ you will their is a pic somewhere on here where they have a bunch of dirt stuck in the bottom of the overflow.

i got rid of the check valve thing and haven't had any problems


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I kept the check valve in the same place and ran new rubber tube from the valve down the frame up to the pod. Ran a new line from the coolant overflow bottle up to the pod... and replaced the white plastic piece on the carb vents with a "T" and ran the line to the pod... 

Parts list from auto parts:

1- plastic "T" connector for the carb vent lines (assortment pack $4.99)
1- plastic straight (splice) connector for the gas tank vent (assortment pack $1.99)
10 ft. of 1/4" ID rubber tubing. ($0.89 per ft.)
and about 4 zip-ties ($?? already had them in my toolbox)

I'll try to take some pictures of the connectors and stuff tonight if anyone is interested.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like you got it all worked out! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Pics would be GREAAAAAT


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pics of what?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

EFI's stuff needed to be ran...im not the greatest at searching..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I had a little set back last night while trimming the 3" rubber 90* piece down to size... I sliced my left thumb open right at the knuckle... I've cut myself many times, since I work in a machine shop around lots of sharp stuff... but this time I almost fainted... I got dizzy, eyes blacked out, and went into a cold sweat... crazy... Hopefully I get my bike back together before this weekend... want to go riding!


----------



## MASSMUDDER (Dec 18, 2009)

left thumb is used for nothing throttle thumb would have been a killer ,


----------



## MASSMUDDER (Dec 18, 2009)

i kept the pressure valve and just ran a new hose up. ran a hose from my overflow res up also modded the crank breather while i was in there , cut the breather hose plugged the airbox side with a bolt and clamp and ran a new hose to the pod


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

MASSMUDDER said:


> left thumb is used for nothing throttle thumb would have been a killer ,


Yeah definitely... I'm glad I'm right handed...


----------



## MASSMUDDER (Dec 18, 2009)

how about the airbox drain valve? anyone else fill it with silicone ? does it leak if submerged ?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That's what I filled mine with haven't had a problem


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

OK, got them all glued up and mounted... decided to crank er up and see how she ran...... I think it's getting TOO MUCH air flow now... when I rev it up it kinda sputters a little, but if I cover the intake snorkel about 1/2 way with my hand, it doesn't sputter at all.... Guess I'm gonna need to rejet soon! until then, do you think I can just put a piece of duct tape over half the snorkel?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea the duct tape mod should work for now


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yup tape works great but it will probably start to cut out on higher speeds so you might need to turn the snorkel forward when you go for speed runs and then back to wards you when cruising. until you get it jetted


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

where we go there really are too many places that you can get up to any decent speeds... so it should be fine... maybe 30 mph before you have to slow down for the next big hole in the road....


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

OK, one more question... if the intake is getting too much air flow, if I put a new exhaust on there would that help? would the extra flow on the other side of the combustion chamber help make up for it or is it all in the jetting? I don't know very much about carbs... want to learn though!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

when i did mine i pulled the vent line for the gas tank out of the frame added to it and hooked it back to the front half of the line that is ran to the pod from the factory. on the air box the crankcase vent got plugged off and ran to the pod with a small breather on it. the 3" 90 that comes off the airbox is right undera bolt for the steering stem and rubs it so i cut a piece of heater hose slit it down the side and put it over the bolt and it has not moved. hope this helps. hp488


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

ok so here's the pic of the gas vent... I just added a line to it and ran all the way to the pod...










And here is the finished product... I just installed the snorkels for precautionary measures, so I don't plan on going too deep, that's why I didn't make them taller... but with the MIMB design they can be changed later... Thanks MIMB!! :mimbrules:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

"And here is the finished product... I just installed the snorkels for precautionary measures, so I don't plan on going too deep, that's why I didn't make them taller..."

That is what you say now, Just wait till you get her deep you'll have some 4 footers on there and the new qoute will be "I don't need to walk it out get out of my way I can make it!"

LOL, Looks real good man..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL... I know eventually, I will probly want to go deeper... but it's only about 7 months old, so not yet... plus all my friends are still not snorkeled etc.. so I'm not going anywhere they can't follow... and you live in Crosby, so you know how some of those holes can be deceiving!!!


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah, we'll have to do mine when i get home yo!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

We will... as long as I'm not working stupid hours


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Has anyone ever went around the frame from the airbox instead of using the 3" 90. A buddy of mine said he used a 3-2" and a pee trap to go around and then up.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

just causes more bend in the pipe which will make it not flow as good but will work.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I have seen lots of people go around the frame... but from what I've heard, the 3" rubber 90* off the box is the best route


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> "And here is the finished product... I just installed the snorkels for precautionary measures, so I don't plan on going too deep, that's why I didn't make them taller..."
> 
> That is what you say now, Just wait till you get her deep you'll have some 4 footers on there and the new qoute will be "I don't need to walk it out get out of my way I can make it!"
> 
> LOL, Looks real good man..


I've only ridden it once since the snorkels and I've already decided to make them taller... I went in 1 hole that was a little deeper than I expected... it wasn't close to the snorks, but I've decided to take higher precautions... :bigok:


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am afraid of the 3" 90. I put the street 90 in there and that is a long way to tighten down the clamp. That just scares me.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

you need to cut the bell end off


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

jp6095 said:


> I am afraid of the 3" 90. I put the street 90 in there and that is a long way to tighten down the clamp. That just scares me.


yeah you have to cut it like this... and use some tin snips or some other safe method of cutting... (utility knife = bad day)


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have all the plastic off, and plan to do my MIMB snork tomorrow. My buddy has already done one and is supposed to help me tomorrow, but he has come down with a bug. If he don't make it, I will be asking a lot of questions tomorrow.


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. We are going to try the pee trap first, and if that doesn't work, I will try the 3" 90. I will post pics when it is done.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Good luck! it's not that bad of a job... try doing a Kodiak.... http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4048 :nutkick:


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

I cannot get the auxillary power module out of the trim piece. I tried unscrewing it, but it would not budge. I was afraid to break it. Any tips?


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Unplug the power wire at the connection (trace it back from the outlet) and leave the auxillary plug in the trim piece=much easier.


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks TX. I will try it. You guys are great help.


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Got the snork almost done. I was getting too much air, so I covered the intake snork with a thick pair of panty hose and then put the cap on top of it. Runs like it always has. Is this something that I can leave or do I need to do something else.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

you probably need to rejet.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

^^^ Yup! PM Bootlegger if you need any help, he knows the jetting on our animals well  also the search function is your friend.


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

I went to a four wheeler shop and told the guy about my problem I mentioned earlier in this thread. He told me that unless I have an after market exhaust the four wheeler should not start missing by adding the Snorkel. He said a jet kit probably would not help. Does this sound right.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

You most likely need to rejet. I'm running a stock pipe with snorks and it runs lean.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm being nice when I say this but that guy is an idiot! does he not think jet kits are for adjusting the fuel after changing the amount of air entering/exiting the motor. 

Depending on the setup. and route you chose for the snorkle will make you jetting rich, lean, or pretty close. Since you say that it cleared up when you decreased the airflow then it means that your running lean and need to change your jets.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Take the screen out from under the air filter  see how it runs then.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I would think taking the screen out would make it worse because he is already lean by him saying that when he cover up part of the intake it got better. 

What does it do when you apply the choke? Better or worse?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh ok, my bad I read it backwards then........


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Have not tried choking it other than to start it the first time. I will try it and get back with you. I have also been told to get a reducer from a two in down to 1.5 inch to see how that works.


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Brute it runs right when I choke it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Definitely need a rejet. You'll need to go up in jet sizes. How far is a question for someone who has done a lot of jetting before but it definitely needs it


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah pm bootlegger. he will get you straight


----------

